# TT Driver's tastes in music..............



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm interested in the variaty of music we all play in our TT's. Me, I have a H U G E range in musical tasts from Metallica to Barry White to 70's crap and 80's rock. I even like a bit of Billy Holiday when I need to destress. My fav driving CD is probably a Greenday one or Linkin park "Hybred Theory".

What about all you lot out there???????


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

wide range myself...the twang are a fave, chilli peppers,timbaland, dido, furtado, madonna...the list is endless, hence the ipod in the glovebox (or i wouldn't get in the car for cd's!!) :lol: :lol:

Ant


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

anTTony said:


> wide range myself...the twang are a fave, chilli peppers,timbaland, dido, furtado, madonna...the list is endless, hence the ipod in the glovebox (or i wouldn't get in the car for cd's!!) :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ant


U must have one FAV though, that you always go back to......................


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sexy TT said:


> I'm interested in the variaty of music we all play in our TT's. Me, I have a H U G E range in musical tasts from Metallica to Barry White to 70's crap and 80's rock. I even like a bit of Billy Holiday when I need to destress. My fav driving CD is probably a Greenday one or Linkin park "Hybred Theory".
> 
> What about all you lot out there???????


Oh dear [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## boingti (Jul 21, 2008)

Slipknot to help me relax and Dr Dre just to get those subs thumping 

Duff


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

les said:


> Sexy TT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested in the variaty of music we all play in our TT's. Me, I have a H U G E range in musical tasts from Metallica to Barry White to 70's crap and 80's rock. I even like a bit of Billy Holiday when I need to destress. My fav driving CD is probably a Greenday one or Linkin park "Hybred Theory".
> ...


whats ya FAV though? Imagine a stressful day, u wanna get home for a beer......its a Friday and u need to chill...What then???? What would you listen too?


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

boingti said:


> Slipknot to help me relax and Dr Dre just to get those subs thumping
> 
> Duff


Slipknow...hmmmm a little TOO heavy for me................................


----------



## hoolz (Oct 11, 2007)

old skool house most of the time - but working my way through the hotel costes mix series at the moment - helps calm the london driving.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sexy TT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Sexy TT said:
> ...


 I would listen to the sound of my blueflame as I gunned it along some back road. Music you my ears.


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Got to love a bit of mellow magic after a stressful day in the office!!!!

But usually i like a bit of sexy r n b, a bit of old skool like Ratpack, bit of garage from the 90's!!!


----------



## ip2_tt (May 1, 2008)

gotta be;

T-Pain 
Snoop Dogg 
DJ unk
Pendulum
BassHunter

te list goes on n on n on n on n on


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Niche, R n B, chillout volume 4 when im stressed 8)


----------



## 01TT225 (Jul 9, 2008)

either the kooks or the arctic monkeys... you all have probably had enough of them... :lol:


----------



## s7fan (Feb 27, 2007)

sexy rnb
hip hop
and chill out house for when i want to relax and even a bit of jazz but then again i do have a 250gb hard drive in my car full of music


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

God how old do I feel? I aint heard of half of these....HMMMMMMMMMMmmmmm


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

ac dc all the way


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Ted Nugent, Alice Cooper, Rush -- all to keep pace with my driving.
Aerosmith, Guns-n-Roses -- for those reflective moments.

TTitan.
( ps: i had to rip my 8 tracks onto CDs....)


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

youve got good taste titan like your style [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

Mainly R&B and Reggae, throw in some Jazz and a good sprinkle of Thin Lizzy 

at the moment my Fav is Mani Marley

Yan


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Marillion......90% of the time otherwise.
Fish 
Genesis
Pendragon
Steve Hackett
U2 
Levellers
Seth Lakeman.

TalkSport on the Radio otherwise.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Foo Fighters are my favorite!


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Oasis, Coldplay, The Police(saw them in Manchester 5 weeks ago  ), Kooks, Kaiser Chiefs, Duffy


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Sasha and Digweed... Norther Exposure 2 especially


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

TTitan said:


> Ted Nugent, Alice Cooper, Rush -- all to keep pace with my driving.
> Aerosmith, Guns-n-Roses -- for those reflective moments.
> 
> TTitan.
> ( ps: i had to rip my 8 tracks onto CDs....)


*begins to sing "Scream Dream" * My kinda music


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> Foo Fighters are my favorite!


Aw wow..I love the FOO Fighters..see, this is the BEST post I have started so far..I'm so in the party mood! 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

im a gangsta rap loving motherfu**er  amongst others but my Ipod has a very eclectic mix from Nina Simone to Guns and Roses

NWA
Q-Tip - had that in my cars ever since i bought it it is my favourite CD by far
Tribe called Quest


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

metallica,foos,early chillis,bit of pendulum ,rage against for the mrs ,or kerrang on radio
cheers
jon


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Sexy TT has decided she needs to move out the dark ages music wise and experiment a little................


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Sexy TT said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Foo Fighters are my favorite!
> ...


Dave Rocks!

Saw them at V fest, earls court, O2 and wembly.

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> Sexy TT said:
> 
> 
> > J55TTC said:
> ...


Sooooooooo jealous!


----------



## boingti (Jul 21, 2008)

how about the first Fun Lovin Criminals album? If you aint gorit, gerit ))

Duff


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

if ive had a stressful day....its gotta be marilyn manson...... if i have had a good day then the manics


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Huge hip hop, RnB, Grime, Garage, fan here. Majority of my fav songs are in this era.

I listen to everything though, my mood and music taste varies, in my car i have all sorts of CD's - dance, hard house, rock, pop, just brought Coldplays new album, what an album!.....


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Depends on the day I've had, and what snippets of music I've heard during my working day (which I have to listen to piped shite allday long, but sometimes i hear something and want to hear it loud), tonight it was Paolo Nutini (last request & rewind) for my 15 mile journey again the beautiful thing about working shifts is deserted roads, but mainly foo's, fratellis, sometimes it's Nirvana for memories, then sometimes I go really bizarre and listen to a bit of manilow or andy williams or even glen campbell (witchita lineman is my fave), long journes tend to head for podcasts from radio 4. Oh and electric six, dr dre christ loads really, I could go on bu tI already have.

In short whatever I feel like, and Itunes has made me more skint than the TT itself.

OMG I missed white stripes!!


----------



## GARYMENACE (Jul 8, 2007)

One of my fav driving songs is Born Slippy, makes me have a heavy foot though.
The Cd in my car at the moment is Old Skool house and I even have Can you feel it on the CD by 'Mr Fingers' I do get some strange looks at the lights when French Kiss by Big Louis is playing!!!!

Just cant hide the Old Skool Raver in me.

For the strangest looks though you cant beat playing Eastbound and Down by Jerry Reed, the song from smokey and the bandit!!! I did that once going through London my pal sunk into the passenger seat with embarassment :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

my cd changer currently has guns and roses, ac/dc ,linkin park , a pink cd (for the missus) and a couple of dance mix discs in it ,so quite varied depending wot mood im in.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

A lot of varied music here guys, abit of greek and currently Bob Marley is in the favourite. However when the lady's in the car its either Abba or Michael Buble


----------



## edp33 (Jul 24, 2007)

Currently listening to U2 Achtung baby

Others include - (I really should listen to new bands on the Radio but everytime I turn on the radio it's always adverts etc)
Beatles
Queen
Nirvana


----------



## lorismarcos (Jun 5, 2008)

Most of the times i like to listen to Jazz bands like Dave Weckl and Spyro Gyra.
But if i'm having a stressfull day i like heavy stuff like In Flames, COB, Mudvayne, Godsmack, etc


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Sexy TT said:


> God how old do I feel? I aint heard of *half* of these....HMMMMMMMMMMmmmmm


Don't worry, I haven't heard of *any* of them :wink: ....AHHHHHHHHHHhhhhh 
John.


----------



## AceBlizz (Jul 21, 2008)

In my car when i'm cool  :

Bennassi bros
Bob sinclar
Martin solveig
David guetta
David vendetta
Kanye west

In my car when i'm speed :twisted: :

Motorhead
Iron Maiden
Metallica
Queens of the stone age
Trivium
Tool
Ministry

In my House and live 8) :

Arctic Monkeys
Editors
Interpol
The strokes
The killers
The servant
And many.....many :mrgreen:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

On the iPod (dension link to the Radio CD) is just about everything I own which includes:

Queen, Dire Straits, Genesis, Madona, Sam Brown, Elton, GnR, U2, Floyd, ABBA, Alice Cooper, Human League, Heaven 17, Ultravox, Chris de Burgh, Duran Duran, Dido, David Bowie,ELO, Enigma, Frankie goes to Hollywood. Jeff Wayne s War of the Worlds, Jools Holland, Kate Bush, Kylie, Led Zep, M&Ms, Robbie, Soft Cell, Quo, Visage, Beatles etc etc.........


----------



## dale55 (May 21, 2007)

Switchfoot, Van Morrison, Dylan, Beatles, Third Day, Who, Seventies Soul, ELVIS, Mellencamp, Brooks and Dunn, 80's pop and rock, Van Halen with Sammie!, the Alarm, the 77's, Mark Knofler, America, Midnight Oil, Kings X, Collective Soul, loads of Jazz, Christian Rock, Big band and easy listening, Sinatra, last but not the least Lionel Richie and Aimee Mann.

dale


----------



## AceBlizz (Jul 21, 2008)

mighTy Tee said:


> On the iPod (dension link to the Radio CD) is just about everything I own which includes:
> 
> Queen, Dire Straits, Genesis, Madona, Sam Brown, Elton, GnR, U2, Floyd, ABBA, Alice Cooper, Human League, Heaven 17, Ultravox, Chris de Burgh, Duran Duran, Dido, David Bowie,ELO, Enigma, Frankie goes to Hollywood. Jeff Wayne s War of the Worlds, Jools Holland, Kate Bush, Kylie, Led Zep, M&Ms, Robbie, Soft Cell, Quo, Visage, Beatles etc etc.........


In this answer...........you are 40 years old isn't it ?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

AceBlizz said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > On the iPod (dension link to the Radio CD) is just about everything I own which includes:
> ...


46 actually


----------



## Jonybravo (Oct 23, 2006)

i prefer:

1) my GTT exhaust (vroooom, pop, vroom pop pop)

2) my wak box + k and n filer (woooosh, pssssst)

when the noises are that good, you don't need music


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Im with Titan about Rush. Red Barchetta gets me every time.mmmmm.
Also the joshua Tree u2, a bit of Starsailor,Embrace and keane.
But if im in a chillin mood Richard marx,George Michael,Prefab Sprout.
And if im stuck in traffic Chubby Brown :lol: Keeps me sane :roll:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

*Foo Fighters* ...........Constantly ( Brilliant Driving Music)

Low, Have it all, All my life, DOA, The pretender etc.etc

I dont even know what the other 5 cds are in the changer.... :lol:

Bobski


----------



## peace (May 12, 2008)

varied too, but always Clapton for a chill with the top down or [smiley=thumbsup.gif] layer cake sound track the tune from the beginning when therein the rs6 for the thrash!!


----------



## SOFTTY (Aug 9, 2007)

clubland 13 at the moment LOUD love it [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## wayside (Apr 22, 2007)

Clapton, Joe Walsh, Jeff Beck, Free, Steve Winwood........etc


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

prodigy
trance
rnb
chill out.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

My current top 6 CDs that should be in the car, but are on top of the home hi fi at the mo are:

1) Green Day does garage (well imho) : Foxbro Hottubs - Stop, drop and roll
2) Could melt in her arms/voice : Aimee Mann - @#%&*! Smilers
3) Feck the 1st album this is the one : Raconteurs - Consolers of the lonely
4) Lived up to the internet hype for a change and she is damm fit : A Fine Frenzy - One cell in the sea
5) Spaghetti western prog rock renaissance : Babe Ruth - First Base 
6) Finally Thanks to the current ace Nike ad : Eagles of Death Metal - Death by sexy!


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Hot Blues. Stevie Ray Vaughn, Gary Moore, Joe Bonamassa, Hendrix, Clapton, Cream, Robben Ford. Saying that, my CD collection spans Average White band to Led Zep. Reggae to Rock. Y'see, I had quite a few soul boy years followed by many years of (what was once called) the progressive rock scene. I also love many forms of jazz, celtic, world and so on. But when I hear a hot blues player, that does it for me!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Currently enjoying One Republic's, Goodbye, Apathy, but usually have a chill out slant to my music - Blank and Jones, Cafe Solaire (Italian), Cafe Del Mar (Ibiza), Le Cafe Abstrait (Canadian), Telepopmusik, Jon Hopkins ... also Embrace, Engineers, Morcheeba, Public Symphony, Sigur Ros, Thirteen Senses ... a bit of mix really, including smooth jazz and classical.

There is so much good music out there, it's just finding it, which why this thread is so good at hearing about new stuff.

Moley


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Iggy/Stooges
Blondie/Deborah Harry solo :-* (since 1978) just seen them in concert
B52s
(just seen them in concert, they were freaking awesome!
http://www.fabchannel.com/the_b-52_s_concert/








)
The Doors
Roxy Music
Talking Heads
The Beloved
Funkadelic
Groove Armada
Massive Attack
PJ Harvey
St Germain
The The

are some of my long time favourites that I keep returning to.

I also have large collection of (mostly) American '60's garage/punk band vinyl lp compilations, I also like anything Chillout/Ibiza/Cafe Del Mar and love all the Hed Kandi compilations, particularly the house ones


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Depends on the mood im in...

Mostly R&B with a bit of hip-hop, reggae, dance and house.

Nothing beats a slow jam at 2am cruising down an open road...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Joe Satriani, Coldplay, Kooks, Eagles, Led Zep, Gwen Stefani, Jeff Beck, Santana, Killers, Arctics, Lalo Schifrin, Eels, Air, Keane, Muse, Massive Attack, Pink Floyd, Prince...

Pretty varied and mood dependent but ZZ Top for some solo mad time on a good road...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## spumanti (Jan 31, 2008)

hoolz said:


> old skool house most of the time - but working my way through the hotel costes mix series at the moment - helps calm the london driving.


Ahh yes.
The Hotel Costes series is definately great driving music.
However. My all time top cruising album is the soundtrack from "The Beach". Great tunes, that makes the ride in the TT seem even more smooth. 

Other than the above mentioned... very eclectic music taste, so it could be Johnny Cash one day, and Dance Express the next day.

What a great thread. good thinking [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

moley said:


> Currently enjoying One Republic's, Goodbye, Apathy, but usually have a chill out slant to my music - Blank and Jones, Cafe Solaire (Italian), Cafe Del Mar (Ibiza), Le Cafe Abstrait (Canadian), Telepopmusik, Jon Hopkins ... also Embrace, Engineers, Morcheeba, Public Symphony, Sigur Ros, Thirteen Senses ... a bit of mix really, including smooth jazz and classical.
> 
> There is so much good music out there, it's just finding it, which why this thread is so good at hearing about new stuff.
> 
> Moley


Thanks for the compliment about the thread XX


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

spumanti said:


> hoolz said:
> 
> 
> > old skool house most of the time - but working my way through the hotel costes mix series at the moment - helps calm the london driving.
> ...


Thanx for the compliment re the thread. Im new here and glad it's a hit


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bon Jovi ,Springsteen,U2 and Dire straits my TT is a time machine stuck in the 80s


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Bon Jovi ,Springsteen,U2 and Dire straits my TT is a time machine stuck in the 80s


eeeeeee wallsend mag..i drove Roxanne through Wallsend today......................u stuck in a time warp then????????????????


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sexy TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Bon Jovi ,Springsteen,U2 and Dire straits my TT is a time machine stuck in the 80s
> ...


Yes but thats the Romans for you :wink:


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Sexy TT said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Can tell Im the 1st mackem lass u might warm too................................ya taste in music is ok......for a MAG!!!!!!!!!!!! XX


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sexy TT said:


> Can tell Im the 1st mackem lass u might warm too................................ya taste in music is ok......for a MAG!!!!!!!!!!!! XX


Do you think , I grew up in Washington remember. :roll:


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Sexy TT said:
> 
> 
> > Can tell Im the 1st mackem lass u might warm too................................ya taste in music is ok......for a MAG!!!!!!!!!!!! XX
> ...


My better half (who insisted in driving today damn him) made me listen to Metallica.........which is OK, once..but all the way to Newbiggin-by-the-friggin'-sea and back is TOOOO much! Bon Jovi is a bit "dated"...try a more 2008 band..............there's some good ones out there..U listen to Kerrang?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sexy TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Sexy TT said:
> ...


Their latest album was different ,nah I'm just stuck in my ways


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Wallsenfag........oops mag (sorry)......................A change is as good as a rest.........................hence me going to newbiggin-by-the-friggin-sea today......u been?? Does Jon Bonjovi still have a perm?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sexy TT said:


> Wallsenfag........oops mag (sorry)......................A change is as good as a rest.........................hence me going to newbiggin-by-the-friggin-sea today......u been?? Does Jon Bonjovi still have a perm?


Not for the last 20 years or so


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Sexy TT said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsenfag........oops mag (sorry)......................A change is as good as a rest.........................hence me going to newbiggin-by-the-friggin-sea today......u been?? Does Jon Bonjovi still have a perm?
> ...


You didn't rise to my bait...well done......think we can draw a line under MAG 'v' MACKEM huh??? After all we both drive a TT and increase out carbon footprint. My son has a wee mini (old 'P' reg) which gave us mega problems in Newbiggin!!!!! But environmentaly friendly....................Hence us looking for a petrol station in Wallsend for him!!!!!!!!!


----------

